

Show HN: Make your tweets stand out with an image that shows in others' timeline - romaincointepas
http://tweetshot.co

======
romaincointepas
Hi, founder here. This is an early beta and if there is any Twitter aficionado
around I would love some feedback and suggestions.

Cheers! Romain

